# I just found out what withdrawal means...ugh...



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I have been having such bad insomnia and no appetite with Effexor lately that I stopped taking it. Since I was only taking 75 mg, I thought I could stop it cold turkey.I went a day or two without it feeling fine. Then tonight I suddenly wake up at 2 am feeling dizzy, shakey, and just plain weird and wired. I think I must be withdrawing from the drug, so I took my Effexor tonight to try and get myself back on track.I'm seeing my psychiatrist Friday and am going to ask her about Xanax XR and Elavil. Please keep me in your thoughts - I can't stand not being able to sleep and having people think I'm anorexic. I have been trying to gain weight, but no matter what I can't get past 112-113 lbs. or so, and I'm almost 5'8.Thanks for letting me vent...


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Aww, I'm so sorry your having a rough time. People think that I'm anorexic too, I'm just a tad under 5'7'' and I've dropped down to about 105, and it doesn't help that I have an extremely small waist. Awhile ago, I had a teacher call me up and ask me if I had an eating disorder in front of my entire class. Turning bright red I stuttered and said, "uh no...I just have a really high metabolism."







Anyways I know what your going through, and I hope that begin to feel better soon and that you get ur meds all straightened out! Take care!







Lindsay


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am on the other end; I have gained about 30 pounds while being on Zyprexa. Maybe that medication could help? I only know the first two weeks I ate like the world was ending and slept like a baby. I use it for D along with Paxil CR (the Paxil came later).


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

I've dropped an SSRI cold turkey before and felt euphoric for about 5 days... then came the BIG CRASH.... sick as if I had the flu for a week.... lost weight.... wanted to die..... bad... real bad. Not a good idea to do this. Tapering works best.I can't take anything like Effexor or Elavil that affects any other neurotransmitter other than Serotonin. I have weird brain chemistry, I guess.Good luck, Tummy... hope you find something that will help you to feel better soon...







Evie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. I'm being put on a tapering regimen off of Effexor and onto Zoloft and Xanax XR. Let's hope this works.My anxiety spells worsened 2 months ago when I changed my birth control to EstroStep. Took EstroStep for a month and was sick on it, so I stopped and went back to my old pill, Mircette. I've been on the old pill now ever since, but I still get these hormonal anxiety problems that happen in the middle of the month and period time.Also, does anyone think video games could have something to do with anxiety? I'm addicted to playing my Game Boy Advance and my husband thought that might contribute to some of the anxiety.By the way, I'm thinking we should call for a change and rename anxiety "Lucifer's Disease." Anyone with me? hee hee


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2003)

Nope... can't have that one Tummy.... I've reserved that name for my disease because it's living hell...







I still can't believe how well I am doing on the Depakote. Who would have thought that anticonvulsant medication used to treat epilepsy would be a Godsend for Dyslimbia?Amazing !Hope your transition onto Zoloft and Xanax XR go smoothly for ya, Tummy....  Evie


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Tummy:This is only my 5th day on Effexor but I am having the same problems as you. How long were you on it? I am nauseated and have insomnia with it as well. Went downtown with friends today and went to a wonderful restaurant. I had bread, water and two bites of chicken. My gi doc gave it to me for my IBS-D because it is also supposed to be constipating. I feel like I am on too many meds I take Hormones, Bentyl, Lomotil, Effexor and Ativan. Hope you are feeling better now that you are tapering off Effexor. Good luck!!!


----------

